# Worth it to buy a Prius or just keep ubering in current car?



## Aniki980 (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a 2018 Elantra I owe 14k on. It runs great and has 99k miles but I was wondering if it’s worth it to buy a beater Prius if the gas savings are worth it? I found one 2008 Prius with 200k miles exactly for $2400.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....and have 2 cars? did we factor in what that will do to your insurance? Yikes.


----------



## Aniki980 (Sep 8, 2019)

It would be liability only


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

It's always cheaper to keep ubering in the car you own. 
Nobody should be buying a car, just for uber.
Also, side gig, not full time.
You are welcome.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Not to mention the Prius is a turd.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Not to mention the Prius is a turd.


this is very mean and disrespectful to all prius owners. Confrontational too, I think.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> this is very mean and disrespectful to all prius owners. Confrontational too, I think.


For actual tone and balance... Let's tell the whole story...you actually got done over and let your wife buy one of those turds too.... Now that's confrontational...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Now that's confrontational...


Moderator! Clean up isle 3 please.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Aniki980 said:


> I have a 2018 Elantra I owe 14k on.


You're already 14k in debt. How about focusing on paying that off first before buying another money pit?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Moderator! Clean up isle 3 please.


Just found a recent pic of your driveway...from Google maps...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Just found a recent pic of your driveway...from Google maps...


for tone, balance and accuracy. First, that was really really mean. I mean really. Second, I don't have a driveway, it is a shared alleyway.

And for our viewers it is NOT my prius; it's my wife's. I only drive it under a great amount of complaining & duress.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> this is very mean and disrespectful to all prius owners. Confrontational too, I think.


Yea, what he ^^^^ said.

&#128529;



SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy. First, that was really really mean. I mean really. Second, I don't have a driveway, it is a shared alleyway.
> 
> And for our viewers it is NOT my prius; it's my wife's. I only drive it under a great amount of complaining & duress.


I'll step up to the plate and claim ownership and defense of Prii owners everywhere.

I love my Prius.

I bought it with my own money.

Yesterday, I drove to San Diego and back and averaged 44.7 miles. Passing BMWs and other assorted vehicles (going downhill).

I had to keep an eye on the speedometer (going downhill).

Whoaaaah Nellie!!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

observer said:


> Yea, what he ^^^^ said.
> 
> &#128529;
> 
> ...


Yeah downhill I bet it broke what 40 mph.... Lord if you had to turn that turd it would've been ugly....

Poke J/K


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah downhill I bet it broke what 40 mph.... Lord if you had to turn that turd it would've been ugly....
> 
> Poke J/K


Surprisingly, I had to keep tapping the brakes to keep it under 75.

Going uphill was a tiny struggle at 65.

Mine is a second gen with four squirrels. I think the third gen came out with a six cylinder.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I love my Prius.


Yeah, precious prius. I did pay for it; am paying for it. Butt ugly much like the volkswagon bug was/is. But, very reliable. Very economical. But the extra price for hybrid, never pay for itself.

It is a gutless wonder over 30mph; even when the power button has been MASHED down as hard as it will go. Over 45mph if you go full throttle literally nothing happens but a HUGE increase in noise.

And as a pax if I get a prius I cancel until I get something else. Sorry, not sorry. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, precious prius. I did pay for it; am paying for it. Butt ugly much like the volkswagon bug was/is. But, very reliable. Very economical. But the extra price for hybrid, never pay for itself.
> 
> It is a gutless wonder over 30mph; even when the power button has been MASHED down as hard as it will go. Over 45mph if you go full throttle literally nothing happens but a HUGE increase in noise.
> 
> And as a pax if I get a prius I cancel until I get something else. Sorry, not sorry. &#129335;‍♂


Unless you buy it used but that's the same for any car.

Like I said mines a four cylinder and for me to get around it's pretty adequate. I've never been a speed racer.

Ima have to try out a six cylinder. They might have a little more ooomph.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Aniki980 said:


> I have a 2018 Elantra I owe 14k on. It runs great and has 99k miles but I was wondering if it's worth it to buy a beater Prius if the gas savings are worth it? I found one 2008 Prius with 200k miles exactly for $2400.


With gas being so cheap and no signs of an significant increase, absolutely not.

In your shoes I would put that money toward paying my current car off early.

You're too upside down in that Elantra. Your current year and mileage can be had at the dealership for around $8k near half of what you owe on it before interest.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It's a 2018 with almost 100K miles and you owe $14K on it?? Something tells me you bought a brand new Elantra 2 years to Uber in.
Before you make another mistake, keep the Elantra until it dies.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Not to mention the Prius is a turd.


I don't own a Prius but given the current climate I believe I should be triggered / insulted on someone else's behalf.


----------



## Aniki980 (Sep 8, 2019)

Illini said:


> It's a 2018 with almost 100K miles and you owe $14K on it?? Something tells me you bought a brand new Elantra 2 years to Uber in.
> Before you make another mistake, keep the Elantra until it dies.


Yep I did but I've been taking care of it. Synthetic oil changes every 5k miles. Shocks and Struts at 80k miles. Air filters every 15k. New Spark Plugs. Transmission fluid at 60k. I wouldn't say it was a mistake since I enjoy driving the vehicle, but I would probably go a bit cheaper next time and just run this car into the ground. It drives like it has a lot of life left in it.


----------



## Khorasani (Jul 26, 2020)

Drive your Elantra.

Just to let you know that a Toyota Prius is a much better quality vehicle and more expensive than your Hyundai Elantra. It is the Prius that needs to be kept parked, while the Elantra should be that sacrificial goat offered to Uber.



Aniki980 said:


> liability only


HORRIBLE IDEA


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Aniki980 said:


> I have a 2018 Elantra I owe 14k on. It runs great and has 99k miles but I was wondering if it's worth it to buy a beater Prius if the gas savings are worth it? I found one 2008 Prius with 200k miles exactly for $2400.


Owe 14K on an Elantra worth maybe 12K? Nice job! :thumbup: &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> With gas being so cheap and no signs of an significant increase, absolutely not.


Gas so cheap and no signs of price increase? HA HA HA HA you must not be from California!

That said @Aniki980 the difference in MPG from a 2018 Elantra vs a well used Prius is not all that much when you consider the costs involved. And while the Prius is a Toyota at 200k you will more than likely need to shell out some $$$ for skipped maintenance or unforeseen repairs.

Just continue to use the Elantra, pay it off ASAP and take care of it like you said you have it you will be better off.


----------



## newengland (Aug 2, 2020)

Aniki980 said:


> Yep I did but I've been taking care of it. Synthetic oil changes every 5k miles. Shocks and Struts at 80k miles. Air filters every 15k. New Spark Plugs. Transmission fluid at 60k. I wouldn't say it was a mistake since I enjoy driving the vehicle, but I would probably go a bit cheaper next time and just run this car into the ground. It drives like it has a lot of life left in it.


Pay no attention to the Prius haters. I'm on my third, wouldn't trade it for anything. Synthetic oil changes are officially every 10k. Toyota calls the transmission fluid a "lifetime" fluid, but they define lifetime as 100k. Prius is just getting broken in at 100k. First brake pad change usually around 200k. No belts in the engine, timing chain can't break. I could on and on.

After you drive your Elantra into the ground, I would look for a Gen III (2010 and up). A little more reliable and a little bit better gas (officially around 50 mpg combined, but unless you're a lead foot or it's freezing you'll usually do better). I'm now at 240k with mine. No repairs yet, just wear items. Got it at 117k. Engine is off half the time in city driving. It's not for everyone, but the more you drive the more it makes sense.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Please have the spark plugs changed in the Hyundai. I'm sure that has been done.


----------



## OdBaxter (Aug 6, 2020)

I Have a 2013 Jetta TDI , it gets over 400 miles on a full tank of diesel, and its only a 14 gallon tank, so its only like $30 to fill it up. This car will get up and go when you want it to. I live in Housten Texas no way I could get around in a Prius. I would get ran over on these roads.


----------

